# Rigid Beater Single Speed



## Grassi21 (May 27, 2009)

It is still a beater.  But it has been fun to ride.  Because I am not confident with my wrenching I had the LBS look over my work.  I don't think I would rebuild this beast again.  But it does have me thinking of a nicely put together SS down the line.


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

Ha! :lol: Looks pretty sick. Lose the big chain ring though dude. And add some reflectors.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> Ha! :lol: Looks pretty sick. Lose the big chain ring though dude. And add some reflectors.



Hey this think is an experiment.... a work in progress so to speak.


----------



## MR. evil (May 27, 2009)

Maybe one day you might even ride the thing.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 27, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Maybe one day you might even ride the thing.



Mother F'er! ;-)  I have been riding that thing.  Took it out at lunch again today. I will be getting real RAW real soon.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 27, 2009)

So a single speed, really only has a front derailleur?


----------



## Grassi21 (May 27, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> So a single speed, really only has a front derailleur?



no front either.  i was just to lazy to take off the small and large ring up front.  that is next on the list.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 27, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> no front either.  i was just to lazy to take of the small and large ring up front.  that is next on the list.


That's what I thought.  Ok.


----------



## gmcunni (May 27, 2009)

you should add a gel-pack seat cushion :-D


----------



## Grassi21 (May 27, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> you should add a gel-pack seat cushion :-D



nah, i want one of those adjustable seat posts next.


----------



## MR. evil (May 27, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> nah, i want one of those adjustable seat posts next.



Thats a big investment to make for something you never use. Why don't you get a ride or two in and then think about upgrades:grin:


----------



## Grassi21 (May 27, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Thats a big investment to make for something you never use. Why don't you get a ride or two in and then think about upgrades:grin:



I'm slashing your tires....


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm slashing your tires....



Mr. Stan's Tubeless Advocate can handle that himself.


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2009)

Sweet whip Grassi.  You're wicked hip now! 8)

You ever take it off any sweet jumps?



Greg said:


> Mr. Stan's Tubeless Advocate can handle that himself.



:lol:


----------



## Trekchick (May 28, 2009)

Nice project.  Don't forget to post more pics when you're done.


----------

